# Wild N Wooly Goods



## Ame (Apr 15, 2002)

*Wild N Wooly Goods*
*Hemp - Organic Cotton - Wool - Silk - Flax*

[*FABRIC*
hemp -
organic cotton - wool - silk - flax

*Hemp T-SHIRTS*

*HERBAL SOAPS*
Sheeps Milk - Soft As Silk
Soy
Hemp

*CANDLES*
Soy Candles with Hemp Wicks

*TOYS*
Aware Bear

_*New customers....use voucher code 312030165 when you check out and get $3.00 off your first order*_

We are proud to add eeZi-Fold Hemp Diapers and the Mama Roo Hemp Sling to our product inventory.. Both are featured products and are on sale for a limited time.

Looking for a great gift ? A Hemp Tote Bag, Hemp/Wool yarn, a personalized Hemp bear, or a some fabric for a one of a kind gift will surely fit the bill.

Coming Soon - HEMP-COTTON SOCKS !

For news and special promotions subscribe to our newsletter !


----------

